# Got To Choose A Hop



## deebee (21/7/03)

I have put in an order for hops rhizomes from grumpys but have to choose which one. The choice is:
Hallertau
Cluster
Tettnanger
Pride of Ringwood

I would appreciate any thoughts on what would be the most useful all-rounder for home brewing. 

Apologies for repetition to those who read multiple forums.


----------



## Doc (21/7/03)

If it was me choosing from that list I would go for the Hallertau.
It is one of my favourite hops.
Great for Pilsners, lagers and Pale Ales IMO.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (21/7/03)

POR is a good bittering Hop - used as a bittering base for all ales.

However, i think Grumpys sell POR for 25.00 per kilo.
Hallertau - they sell for 60.00 per kilo.

Therefore, as Doc suggests, i would go for hallertau.


----------

